
Ask HN: Remote Working from rural Alaska? - igolden
Just wondering if anyone on here works full time remote from Alaska (specifically outside of anchorage). I&#x27;ve been researching a possible relocation and the biggest issue for me seems to be internet.<p>I rely on video chat throughout the day, and I&#x27;m worried I&#x27;ll lose that if I move to a small town in AK. Anyone out there doing this successfully?<p>Thanks all
======
LinuxBender
I don't have an answer for your question, but I hope someone does. That is one
place I have considered retirement. My only apprehension is regarding internet
speed. From what I have read, it get's really bad very quickly as you get
further away from the city.

~~~
igolden
Same thing I have read, but the future looks promising. There's some new
developments from what i can tell and infrastructure is expanding

------
matt_the_bass
I was in anchorage last year for work. My experience in the city was internet
was similar to at home. I suppose it depends upon the provider in the small
town.

I would suggest contacting the cable/phone company in that area and asking for
tech specs.

~~~
igolden
Thanks that was my plan. Waiting until I get a little closer to choosing
before I make the calls. Thanks for reply

